# New Camera On Monday :D



## Kristoph91 (8 Sep 2012)

Hey guys ! 

I'm going to pick up my new camera on monday evening. So I can finally take some decent snaps of my tank 

It's a Canon EOS 350D. 
With it I get.. 

-Lens 35-80mm
-Zoom lens 75-300mm
-Flash
-Camera Bag
-Memory cards

All for €250. 

I think its a steal!

What do you guys think ?

Cheers


----------



## sr20det (9 Sep 2012)

It's a good starter. Got the same. Bought from here actually.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Sep 2012)

Enjoy Kris.


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Thanks guys. Picked it up earlier, here's a shot  

Bear in mind I'm VERY new to all this 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## somethingfishy (12 Sep 2012)

Great first shot ... looking forward to lots of feedback and pics  
This is the camera i would like to get too so i will be watching with interest.


----------



## sr20det (12 Sep 2012)

I am struggling to get decent pics, but I am not sure what setting are set, as I bought it used.


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Great first shot ... looking forward to lots of feedback and pics
> This is the camera i would like to get too so i will be watching with interest.



Thanks !  I will let people know what problems I have with it etc.

Sr20det, the settings aren't massively hard. Just play about with them, I bought mine used too. It had only been used for around 1000 exposures though. The CF card I got was tiny ! 256mb  
Picked up a 4GB one today though for 19 euro. 
The "auto" mode seems to be quite fond of the flash. Especially on a quick exposure.


----------



## sr20det (12 Sep 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> somethingfishy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, mine came with 4gb but bought a 8GB for £11 from Amazon I think.  Should suffice.  I just need to read and get setting understood, at the moment my flash pops up and blinks constanly which is no good for the tank shots.


----------



## Kristoph91 (12 Sep 2012)

Yeah mate just switch the dial to M for manual. The auto uses the flash loads which I don't like. I bet it eats the battery too!

thats cheap for the CF


----------



## Antipofish (12 Sep 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I am struggling to get decent pics, but I am not sure what setting are set, as I bought it used.



Most cameras have a reset button or two buttons together.  If you have the manual, look for "reset settings" or some such phrase and it will set all the manually chosen options back to the factory settings.


----------



## Palm Tree (13 Sep 2012)

Im gonna watch this as thats the camera im getting aswell


----------

